# Catering staff SS Matina III 1964/5



## Alan Johnston (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking for any remaining ship mates from the SS Matina Elders & Fyffes.
I was galley boy she was my first ship after catering college.

There was a Scotch lad Billy he was a deck boy?

Anyone still out there?


----------



## charlesworth (Jun 14, 2014)

*Ron (Charlie) Charlesworth*

Alan

I was on the S.S. Tilapa as a Galley Boy in 1965 to 1966, we were tied up astern of the Matina in Golfito I came on board and introduced myself to the Galley Boy on board and we had a good run ashore. Was it you.

Ron


----------

